
UA Launches Athlete Recovery Sleepwear at CES - paultyng
https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/tb12
======
paultyng
Their linked NIH study:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3699878/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3699878/)

